# [solved]Multicast not working.

## dE_logics

I've a Gentoo box on one end and Debian box on the other. the following routes are there -- 

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth1

224.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         240.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth1
```

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

224.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         240.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth1

```

```
ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:85:7b:de:09  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::214:85ff:fe7b:de09/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3107 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2204 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2983986 (2.8 MiB)  TX bytes:225520 (220.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 B)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 B)
```

```
eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 6100

        inet 192.168.1.2  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::52e5:49ff:fed0:30d2  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 50:e5:49:d0:30:d2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 7684746  bytes 4769502046 (4.4 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 9536296  bytes 2257466185 (2.1 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 1  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 3469584  bytes 911456321 (869.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 3469584  bytes 911456321 (869.2 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

```
netstat -ng

IPv6/IPv4 Group Memberships

Interface       RefCnt Group

--------------- ------ ---------------------

lo              1      224.0.0.1

eth1            1      239.255.255.250

eth1            1      224.0.0.1

lo              1      ff02::1

eth1            1      ff02::1:ffd0:30d2

eth1            1      ff02::1
```

```
netstat -ng

IPv6/IPv4 Group Memberships

Interface       RefCnt Group

--------------- ------ ---------------------

lo              1      224.0.0.1

eth1            1      224.0.0.251

eth1            1      224.0.0.1

lo              1      ff02::1

eth1            1      ff02::fb

eth1            1      ff02::1:ff7b:de09

eth1            1      ff02::1
```

Unicast ping works, but multicast does not, i.e. ping 224.0.0.1 gives no replies from either boxes. In the mean time all the lights on the switch blink when pinging.

----------

## dE_logics

So this setup is ok, and it should work.

----------

## dE_logics

sysctl net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts=0

----------

